

Auralization experiment - ysorter78

It seems to be possible to hear the sound of execution of a Java software; CodeSounding assigns instruments / pitches to programming statements (if, for, etc), so that the flowing of execution can be played as a flow of music.<p>Max/MSP enabled the auralization of several sorting algorithm’s execution path: every instruction triggers an oscillator, tuned to a specific pitch.<p>See an example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol5ml9e2THw
======
ysorter78
Here the clickable links:

Example: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol5ml9e2THw>

CodeSounding project: <http://www.codesounding.org/indexeng.html>

